# FootbAll jersey and vinyl - heat settings and time?



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

My friend gave me her sons football jersey to press his name on.
I had a friend cut me some vinyl
And I'm ready to go but don't want to melt anything
Or ruin the jersey.
What temp?

What time?
I've read. 330 for 6-8 seconds?
Does that sound right?
If not ill be spending $60 for a new jersey!
The jersey already has number on it because it was retail bought.
I should hang that off the press? Cover it will butcher paper, Teflon?
All help appreciated!!
Thanks!!


----------



## rhilferding (Jun 18, 2010)

What kind of fabric is it?


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

it's a football jersey so I'm assuming it is polyester. it's a collegiate store bought jersey.


----------



## rhilferding (Jun 18, 2010)

In my opinion, I would not let the hot press hit the number. just hang it off the side.

330 should be fine for polyester. Too hot and the dye can sublimate.

6-8 seconds should work if thats what the vinyl you are using says to do.

Good luck


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Some are nylon. There is low temp vinyl for that. It is pressed @ 375. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Depends on the material the jersey is made out of and the vinyl you are applying.....


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

What is your vinyl press info? That is what you need to use. Poly jerseys can go up to 400F so you should be ok. 

You need to know what the vinyl OEM states for pressing though. That will determine temp and dwell time. 

Use a teflon sheet or silicon paper over the garment.


----------

